# Fritzbox  kommt mit zwischengestecktem Switch nicht klar



## Spooner87 (16. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Leute,

Betroffene Hardware:

Fritzbox 6490 Kabel Modem (Unitymedia)
Netgear GS108 Switch.



ich habe folgendes Problem:
Meine Fritzbox hängt im Wohnzimmer an der Kabeldose und an ihr hängt ein Patchkabel das durch die Wand in mein Büro geht in dem ein Netgear Switch an der Wand hängt.
Wenn ich über diese Konstellation Online gehe und Echtzeitanwendungen nutze (Stream / Games) treten trotz akzeptablen Ping (meist 10 - 25 ms) und Bandbreite (120 Mbit) massive Lags auf.

Wenn ich jetzt das Kabel von der Fritzbox direkt in den PC stecke, habe ich keinerlei Probleme, auch wenn ich einfach den Port der Fritzbox an dem der Switch hängt von 1Gigabit auf 100 Mbit (green Mode) drossle, sind keinerlei Probleme (außer natürlich die langsame Anbindung im LAN) vorhanden.
Nur wenn ich den Port auf 1 Gigabit lasse und mein PC (oder andere Geräte ) über den Switch laufen lasse, gibt es massiv Probleme.

Vor kurzem (vor meinem letzten Umzug) hatte ich noch eine Fritzbox 6360 die in der gleichen Konstellation keinerlei Probleme gemacht hat.

Hat hier jemand eine Idee an was das genau liegen könnte ?


Viele Grüße 

Spooner


----------



## Malkolm (16. Oktober 2015)

Da der 100MBit Modus funktioniert, der 1GBit Modus aber nicht, kann es nur entweder ein Defekt im Switch/FB sein oder (wahrscheinlicher) eines der Patch bzw. Verlegekabel erfüllt nicht die nötigen Spezifikationen und sorgt z.B. durch schlechte Schirmung für jede Menge Datenmüll, der erst umständlich durch mehrmaliges Sender der gleichen Pakete aufgeräumt wird -> lag.

Verwende testweise mal andere Kabel und, falls das nichts hilft, tausche den Switch aus.

Ist das Kabel zwischen FB und Switch selbst gebaut?


----------



## Spooner87 (17. Oktober 2015)

Hallo an alle,

habe auch mal AVM angeschrieben und das hier ist die Antwort :

-------------------------------------------------------

Aufgrund Interoperabilitätsproblem kann es bei einzelnen Ethernet-Gegenstellen zu Beeinträchtigungen der Gigabit-Ethernet Verbindung zur FRITZ!Box kommen, welche sich durch Verlust oder wiederholtem Reconnect des Ethernetlinks zeigen.
Lösung/Workarround
•	Einstellung Greenmode anstatt von Powermode am LAN-Port an der FRITZ!Box (Fastethernet anstatt Gigabit) für dieses Netzwerkgerät verwenden
AVM untersucht dieses Problem. Mithilfe regelmäßiger Updates erweitern wir den Leistungsumfang unserer Produkte und verbessern das Zusammenspiel mit anderen Geräten sowie die Einsatzfähigkeit in unterschiedlichsten Umgebungen. Ergeben sich aufgrund der Untersuchung Optimierungsmöglichkeiten, werden diese in die kommenden Updates einfließen.

Demzufolge ist das Phänomen bekannt und wir arbeiten daran - jedoch können wir nicht versprechen, dass wir eine Lösung in Form eines Firmwareupdates für Ihre FRITZ!Box dafür zur Verfügung stellen können. Ein Austausch der FRITZ!Box 6490 wird auch zum selben Fehlerbild führen, sodass ich Ihnen dies ebenfalls nicht empfehlen kann.
Das einzige, wasich Ihnen empfehlen kann: Probieren Sie es mit einem anderen Switch, der die Verbindung stabil hält und nicht so viele Paketverluste in Zusammenarbeit mit der FRITZ!Box hat. Bitte haben Sie Verständnis dafür, dass ich Ihnen keine Empfehlung für ein bestimmtes Modell geben kann, da sich die Modelle immer wieder verändern (Revision, Firmware u.s.w.).

----------------------------------------------

Dann kann man eigentlich nur warten und hoffen das sich in Zukunft dieses Problem mithilfe eines Patches fixen lässt ! Zumindest ist AVM das Problem bekannt !


----------



## robbe (17. Oktober 2015)

Wenn AVM das Problem irgendwann mit einer neuen Firmware behebt, kannst du nochmal 6-12 Monate drauf rechnen, bis du die angepasste Firmware vom Provider aufgespielt bekommst.


----------



## Spooner87 (17. Oktober 2015)

robbe schrieb:


> Wenn AVM das Problem irgendwann mit einer neuen Firmware behebt, kannst du nochmal 6-12 Monate drauf rechnen, bis du die angepasste Firmware vom Provider aufgespielt bekommst.



Bleibt mir leider nichts anderes übrig !


----------



## bath92 (17. Oktober 2015)

Bis auf den Switch hab ich die gleiche Kombination am laufen, ohne Probleme. Bei mir kommt ein TP-Link Switch zum Einsatz.
TP-Link TL-SG1008D, 8-Port Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Das mit dem Green-Mode als Lösungen war auch schon im VKD-Forum bei gleichem Problem zu lesen.


----------

